

A pong traffic light in Germany - totallyunknown
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQqAxB5DjgQ&feature=player_embedded

======
SnaKeZ
Now i hate green light ;)

------
fluxon
Wow. (Files U.S. patent)

